
Americans Are Experiencing Racism - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/racism-in-america-pew-research-aaa8002d-736f-4203-8139-5119da845a44.html
======
threatofrain
> In only two instances were black people not the most likely to have
> experienced discrimination: Asians were the most likely to say they were the
> brunt of racial slurs or jokes at 61%, while white people reported the
> highest levels of people assuming they were "racist or prejudiced."

> Most adults agree the legacy of slavery continues to have an impact on black
> Americans. But while 78% of black respondents said the U.S. has not gone far
> enough in giving equal rights to black Americans, only 37% of white
> respondents agreed with them.

> White people's views on race varied greatly by political party. For example,
> 77% of white Republicans said the bigger issue in the U.S. is seeing
> “discrimination where it does not exist” — rather than not recognizing real
> discrimination. 78% of white Democrats found the opposite to be true.

